# Best cuddle time so far!



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Last night, cholla & I had our best cuddle time ever! My husband & I were out late last night, so I didn't get my usual time with Cholla. When we came home, Bill went to bed & I stayed up a bit. Cholla was already up & running around in his cage. I took him out & put him on the floor with me. I laid down on my tummy, with my chin resting on my hands. He ran up to me & squirmed in under my arms. Found himself a comfy spot & licked my chin. Awwwhhh! I LOVED IT! Would have slept there if I wasn't worried about squishing him. It was all I could do to make myself get up & go to bed. It's one of those moments you will always remeber.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Aw, what a wonderful story!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

such moments are precious.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

That is so cute!


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

That's really nice! I had a special moment with Quilly just last night, too! He usually doesn't like being held much, but since we let him roam around so much he was a bit more tired. So I scooped him up and all of a sudden he just gets all snuggled into my hands and falls asleep. I have a picture, and i'm definitely going to post it soon. It's adorable!

But moments like these are so amazing!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I would love to see your picture! As I was laying there last night, I thought to myself, "See, you should ALWAYS have your camera." But then again, I probably would have moved & ruined the moment.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

How sweet. <3

My Loki's favourite spot seems to be right under my chin. He especially likes doing it while I'm trying to use my computer, so I can't look down to watch my computer screen without getting spiked in the throat. Ouch!


----------



## Kait (Jul 12, 2010)

I love it when they get cuddly! Seems to be mostly when they are sleepy, doesn't it :lol: 

Ferdie did the same thing to me tonight when I had him out while I was watching a movie. Between exploring the backyard, my room, and my bed, he was all tuckered out and decided to pass out in my lap all flattened with his legs out.  He let me pat him too while his eyes kept closing... so cute <3


----------



## Robinspoiler (Mar 21, 2009)

Crash likes to fall asleep all splatted out on my shoulder, hiding under my hair. It's very cute when I can hear him snoring in my ear.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Snoring in your ear! That is funny and cute at the same time!!!


----------

